
A Quiet Giant of Investing Weighs in on Trump - vivekrkumar
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/02/06/business/dealbook/sorkin-seth-klarman-trump-investors.html?hp&action=click&pgtype=Homepage&clickSource=story-heading&module=second-column-region&region=top-news&WT.nav=top-news&_r=0
======
ry4n413
his book is one of the better ones out there

